
Why empathy is a bad thing - Marinlemaignan
http://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/474588/why-empathy-is-a-bad-thing/?single_page=true
======
sjclemmy
I don't understand his argument that empathy causes us to bomb people. I
thought that was competition for resources, ideological differences and shady
clandestine foreign policy. I consider myself empathetic and I can't see how
any of these current conflicts were started by thoughts of empathy. There
certainly doesn't seem to be much empathy around for refugees fleeing the
conflict in Syria, here in Europe. There seems to be a lot of fear.

~~~
azeirah
I understood it how empathy doesn't "causes" us to bomb people, but how it is
used to manipulate the masses into believing it's a good thing. The masses
wouldn't allow it if they didn't believe it was a good thing, is what I think
his argument is.

This is not a very strong argument anyway, because people can be manipulated
in plenty other ways regardless. Empathy here is not the cause, but merely one
of many tools to manipulate the masses.

